# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Конфигурация "Респект: Учет договоров"

## dddxddd

*
"РЕСПЕКТ: Учет договоров" на базе БП
"РЕСПЕКТ: Учет договоров" на базе УТ
*

----------

alexey-sha (16.12.2014), m_alena (05.10.2016)

----------


## DaMirka

и тишина, кстате тоже хотелосьбы получить его с лекарством...
Релиз 1.0.8.4

----------


## bnw

Могу дать...

----------

mohax1905 (01.08.2011)

----------


## sean1973

Интересно было бы взглянуть...

----------


## businessit

А можно и мне конфу посмотреть.
Плизззз

----------


## _s_mary

> Господа помогите найти в любом виде "Респект:Учет договоров" уж очень хочется в живую оценить :confused: стоящая или нет конфигурация. 
> А может кто работает с ней так оставит тут свои отзывы...


Тоже ищу...Ни у кого нет? Очень надо.

----------


## Kukka

и мне дайте поажаалуйста, с лекарством

----------


## Pozitron

Не подскажете где можно скачать данное чудо - Конфигурация "Респект: Учет договоров" ссылку дайте пожалуйста

----------


## boris_dom17

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти конфу 1С:Респект Учет договоров. 
Мой e-mail: boris_dom@tut.by

----------


## cht3

плиз дайте потестить с лекарством, а то думаю брать или нет!!!
емаил: cht3@yandex.ru

----------


## lidfut

И мне пожалуйста lidfut@yandex.ru

----------


## Персефона

хочу и мне пожалуйстаа    zyfzyf-82@mail.ru

----------


## chelser

буду благодарен за конфу "Респект:Учет договоров", у кого есть, плиз...
sens09@ukr.net

----------


## 11122233

уду благодарен за конфу "Респект:Учет договоров", у кого есть, плиз...
sv0077@mail.ru

----------


## nga

Неужели нет конфы ?
Может кто кинуть ?
nga2k@inbox.ru

----------


## changer77

и я заодно был бы благодарен за конфу :)
changer77@list.ru

----------


## nachUO

неужели никто не может помочь?
basilio05@mail.ru

----------


## tipOk

Буду благодарен за конфигурацию для пробы "Респкт: Учет договоров"

---------- Post added at 16:28 ---------- Previous post was at 16:27 ----------

Буду благодарен Добрым людям за конфигурацию для пробы "Респкт: Учет договоров" на почту: pegor@ukr.net

----------


## nga

ее вообще кто-то живьем видел ?

----------


## crazy_e

"Респект:Учет договоров", у кого есть? очень хочется по тестить перед тем как покупать.... мое мыло nika-atlanta@mail.ru

----------


## cht3

http://dogovorum.ru/
демосервер на котром можно вживую затестить Учет договоров!

вещь в принципе удобная, при стоимости в косарь можно приобрести и вести адекватный учет с сохранением документов сканов.
сам мало тестил, некада, если у когонить есть сама конфа был бы оч благодарен, ещебы затестил а то надоело снова логин и пароль запрашивать на демосервер:)))

----------


## cht3

Бизнес-плюс: Журнал изменений  
http://ifolder.ru/29673644 

отсюда http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...55&start=20#lt

----------


## Poyto_n_z

> плиз дайте потестить с лекарством, а то думаю брать или нет!!!
> емаил: cht3@yandex.ru


 кто поимел конфу, скиньте и сюда Poyto_n_z@mail.ru

----------


## Дилетант

Здравствуйте. И мне, пожалуйста, скиньте на compasses@km.ru

----------


## Деоник

*bnw*, добрый день ! пришлите пожалуйста - ссылку на почту deonik@mac.com = она полноценная или демо !?

----------


## Rama00

sajuri06@mail.ru 
Поделитесь :blush:

----------


## yuliya-83

> Могу дать...


если у вас есть учет договоров с лекарством поделитесь со мной тоже yuliya-83@bk.ru:blush:

----------


## ДенисИгнатов

> Могу дать...


Будьте добры и мне тоже киньте ссылку:denis-ignatov-2012@mail.ru

----------


## Cooper79

Если у вас есть учет договоров с лекарством то и мне отправте пожалуйста cooper79@mail.ru

----------


## lidfut

если есть учет договоров с лекарством поделитесь lidfut@yandex.ru Заранее спасибо

----------


## magvay_k

Люди, если не трудно скинте на мыло: magvay-k@yandex.ru.
Буду признателен!

----------


## Aparatus

так есть или нет? дайте ссылку чтоли пожалуйста ? sokol.joe@gmail.com кому нибудь вообще кидали что либо по этому вопросу?

----------


## bprp

и мне дайте ссылку если актуально ivan1915@yandex.ru

----------


## kejsi

a можно и мне?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РЕСПЕКТ: Учет договоров", релиз 1.0.7.12 для 8.1*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало

----------

AlekSo (05.05.2016), Dnenp (29.09.2016), Hela (30.07.2015), kejsi (30.09.2014), m_alena (05.10.2016), pirat-123 (06.10.2014)

----------


## OlegX70

мне тоже посмотреть бы ее, дайте лекарство step76@pochta.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## sisop

> *Конфигурация "РЕСПЕКТ: Учет договоров", релиз 1.0.7.12 для 8.1*
> 
> Установка (авторская сборка):
> 
> скачать // зеркало


это для платформы 8.1 или как?

----------


## Ukei

> это для платформы 8.1 или как?


 - А Вы до конца прочитали то, что выделено жирным шрифтом третьего размера? Конечно для 8.1. И:

1. Это все, что есть.
2. Никто не запрещает работать хоть под 8.2, хоть под 8.3.

----------


## sisop

> 2. Никто не запрещает работать хоть под 8.2, хоть под 8.3.


вот это и интересовало.
спасибо, вопрос неверно сформулировал.

---------- Post added at 10:52 ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 ----------

таки нет, на платформе 8.3 поймал "Структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы."

---------- Post added at 11:37 ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 ----------

и на 8.2 тоже. пока нет 8.1 под рукой попробовать.

---------- Post added at 11:44 ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 ----------

сконвертировал, работает! Спасибо.

----------


## Alenka120271

Посоветуйте кадровую программу для нормальной работы по сети, чтоб каждый работник мог пользоваться общей кадровой базой со своего компьютера и мог вести записи?

----------


## Василий7777

> Посоветуйте кадровую программу для нормальной работы по сети, чтоб каждый работник мог пользоваться общей кадровой базой со своего компьютера и мог вести записи?


если вам нужно все перечисленное:  печать кадровых документов, график работы и табель учёта рабочего времени, и работа по сети, то на ваш вопрос ссылка http://okpartner.ru/about/  с программой "отдел кадров плюс", можете ее потестить! удачи)

----------


## bnw

Уж лучше 1С: Зарплата и Управление персоналом...

----------


## Dnenp

Если у кого есть для УПП будьте добры киньте ссылку на idnenp@gmail.com

----------


## m_alena

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на "Респект: Учет договоров" для 1С Предприятие 7.7 или на ее 1C7.md файл (m_alena_@inbox.ru). Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Алехандер

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на "Респект: Учет договоров" для 1С Предприятие 7.7
kushnirenko_a@i.ua

----------


## Analitik298

День добрый. 
А для платформы 8.3 есть?:blush:

----------


## Серыйога

Добрый день! оттученная конфигурация есть? а то больше 20-ти записей не дает ввести, просит активацию.

----------


## poloikjg

Добрый день! 
Есть новая конфигурация под 8.2 или 8.3 ?

И какая там защита - ключ?

----------


## poloikjg

Добрый день! 
Есть новая конфигурация под 8.2 или 8.3 ?

И какая там защита - ключ?

----------


## burluckoff

1Cv8.cf
Разлоченная и без ограничения на 20 дней.

----------

Ukei (15.03.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РЕСПЕКТ: Учет договоров", релиз 1.0.7.7 на базе "Управление торговлей", ред. 10.3 (10.3.8.9)*

Файл конфигурации .CF, ОТУЧЕННЫЙ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РЕСПЕКТ: Учет договоров", релиз 1.0.7.12 на базе "Бухгалтерия предприятия", ред. 1.6 (1.6.24.7)*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

